# Wu Qin Xi



## Xue Sheng (Feb 11, 2011)

Five Animal Frolics 

I have always been intrigued by this Qigong form and at one time I learned some of it but I never finished, maybe it is time to revisit this form.

Qigong. Five Animals. Part 1/6

Qigong. Five Animals. Part 2/6

Qigong. Five Animals. Part 3/6

Qigong. Five Animals. Part 4/6

Qigong. Five Animals. Part 5/6

Qigong. Five Animals. Part 6/6

Five Animal Play Joy Qigong (Walking style)


----------

